# tiny white dots in toddler stool--parasite eggs?



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

When changing my 15 month old's poopy diaper today I saw a bunch of tiny, white circular things in her stool. The only thing I could think of that they could be is parasite eggs of some sort. Has anyone else had this experience? She did have white rice for only the second time yesterday, so it could theoretically be the rice, but the pieces were really tiny and pretty uniform in size, and normally if she doesn't digest her food it comes out more or less like it went in (she doesn't chew much at all).


----------



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

First: _EEeeewwwwwwwwwwww!_

Ok, phew, now that I got THAT out ~~ If there is ANY doubt in your mind if they're parasites or not I would take her in to a doctor IMMEDIATELY.

With *that* said, if it were me I would assume it's rice, and just pay close attention to see if there's any recurrence. If I remember right, if they ARE parasites, then in roughly 2 weeks you should see another huge batch of white things in her stool. Other things to watch for: weight loss, any changes in temperament, or changes in appetite.

My kids tend to have freaky bowel movements after they've had sunflower seeds (since they don't chew them,







) and rice Puke).


----------



## kaPOW! (Aug 15, 2006)

First: *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay*

Baby poop is fascinating!

That said, I'd probably assume that it was the rice unless it kept up for weeks and weeks.

Sunflower seeds are awesome!! As are corn and bananas. It's like unwrapping a birthday present


----------



## formerluddite (Nov 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybeknott* 
First: *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay*

Baby poop is fascinating!

That said, I'd probably assume that it was the rice unless it kept up for weeks and weeks.

Sunflower seeds are awesome!! As are corn and bananas. It's like unwrapping a birthday present









how about shiny, sparkley pomegranite seeds? (dd2)

or a slightly soggy, but easily read cardboard price tag stub? (dd1)

(uh, oh, accessory to the hijacking of a thread...)


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

It is highly, unlikely 'parasite eggs', unless, you have given your kid something 'unusual' besides rice. Most eggs are microscopic in size, anyway.

I think your bebe needs to heal the gut before she can eat (soaked) rice.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greencat* 
It is highly, unlikely 'parasite eggs', unless, you have given your kid something 'unusual' besides rice. Most eggs are microscopic in size, anyway.

I think your bebe needs to heal the gut before she can eat (soked) rice.

It's white rice, so there's not any point in soaking it. She's only 15 months old, and most of what she eats (other than meat, fats, and certain really mushy fruits or veggies) comes out mostly undigested, so I don't know if that's a toddler thing and it'll improve as she grows older or not. Regardless, both of our diets are extremely limited right now and I don't want to feed her nothing but meat and ghee, so she gets things she doesn't digest as long as they don't appear to cause digestive problems.


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

Glad to hear it wasn't the 'eggs'


----------



## Music-mommy (Jan 8, 2005)

From what I've read parasite eggs can be all different sizes, there is one kind that look like sesame seeds...


----------



## greencat (Jul 8, 2005)

Indeed, they are.


----------

